# HRD Website



## Webster (Jan 6, 2004)

Is anyone else having trouble accessing the HRD site? I attempted to check my standings and was unable.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

I just got on the website, the only area I could not get into was:

2. Public Safety Promotional &amp; Non-Public Safety Applicant Exam Information 

It said: 
Applicant Exam Information 
Information on this site is updated every Tuesday morning 
Your information is not found on our Exam Database 
???

Give it a week.


----------

